# Very new to this forum



## Poddy1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all

I am very new to this forum, though have already communicated with a wonderful member last week.

My husband and I have been trying to start a family for the last 10 years or so.

After many failed IVF attempts we are now opting for an egg donor and Surrogate in India. We are going in the first week of September to the Akanksha clinic in Gujarat. Any help or advice or suggestions regarding bringing the baby back into the UK would be greatly appreciated. We are both British citizens and we are using my husband's sperm. The surrogate is married so at birth they will be considered the legal parents. I know roughly what the process is but would greatly appreciate any help regarding which documents we should go with at the time of birth. I know we have plenty of time to prepare for these documents but I am already panicking. I have already had some fantastic suggestions from a fellow member. I hope someone can shed more light on the whole process.

Wish me luck in the first place for September and hope we have a positive result. 

Thanks in advance

Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum honey, sorry for your struggles  

I'm going to pop your post over to a more appropriate section where you should hopefully get a better response.

Best wishes honey  

Xxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi. We have twins born through international surrogacy. If you go to https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/surrogacy-overseas there should be information. We needed 33 documents for each child in order to get A passport, but I know it's more for India.

Good luck on your journey. Xx


----------



## Poddy1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you Daisymaisy. I will certainly look into it. I am very confused on the order of things to be done and also the bureaucracy of India and where to go for individual processes. As we are going to a small place ie not Mumbai or New Delhi it will travelling to places for different documents and processes.
I hope someone who has been through the process in India can help organise my scrambled brain!! 

Xx


----------

